
We Don't Use Slack - MariusMasalar
http://mariusmasalar.me/we-dont-use-slack/
======
thinkingkong
Not sure if you're setting yourself up for a "we built a new tool post" but...

Slack might not be the best tool for all sizes, but I promise once you're in a
separate room or on-the-go, it's sort of an irreplaceable tool. It is _not_ ,
however a project management tool. It's a replacement for email. As soon as
you factor in mobile it ends up being the best option, really.

~~~
MariusMasalar
Nope, I didn't build any new tool and have no desire to promote another. I
pointed out in the article that it's a very individual decision what works
best for each team.

I also acknowledge that Slack isn't designed to be a project management tool,
but I've encountered many teams that attempt to use it as such, and those are
the ones I'm mainly complaining about. Slack as a replacement for email—while
not my preference—is a strong solution and I'm happy to be on Slack teams that
use it solely as such.

It's the others that I think are troublesome.

Thank you for reading :)

------
gkop
Article attacks a strawman.

Slack's own marketing page says "Team communication for the 21st century." [0]

Who is advocating for Slack as a project management tool?

[0] [https://slack.com/is](https://slack.com/is)

